# Duck Hunting from Kayak



## JRBASSER

Anyone ever tried waterfowl hunting from a kayak? Whats your guy's setup?


----------



## POPEYE68

This is my 12 Field&Stream 12 ' Arrow Run . It works well for me


----------



## 3 dog Ed

hey popeye are u decoying or pass shooting from the yak? If decoying what is your technique and spread? I just started duck hunting from mine in the creeks and rivers, want to try some lakes and ponds as well. Thanks!


----------



## POPEYE68

ponds and marshes for now . First off I would pratice shooting out of it to see how the yak reacts . Also I put 2 anchor trolleys on mine to help keep it pointed at the pocket . A half dozen decoys will do the trick .If I tie to a log for a hide I will always tie up on the down stream side .


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek

I never could figure out where you guys put the dogs?


----------



## POPEYE68

Lucy of Alum Creek said:


> I never could figure out where you guys put the dogs?


No dog (had to put him down ) thats why I have a kayak


----------

